# Need help to choose language for developing DBMS application



## kumarrohit007 (May 29, 2010)

I have got a chance to develop a Database software for a local firm which provides Medical retail and whole-sell entities with a software to keep record of their transaction stock etc. They already have a software which is DOS based and has been running for about past 10 years. They are looking forward to change their software with a new, windows based and GUI(interactive and user-friendly) software.

Please suggest me the language for developing this software which can be stand-alone(don't require interpreters to be pre-installed), lite, can make interactive GUI and easy to develop(of course ). Also suggest me DBMS I should use which could be secure, lite and efficient or should I save records in some self-created file with encrypted and patterned texts.

Thank you!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 30, 2010)

How about a Web Based interface with PHP/RoR coupled with MySQL/PostgreSQL as DBMS backend?
PHP + MySQL could be used for that purpose.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 9, 2010)

C#/VB .Net as frontend and MySQL (or Access - if database is relatively small) as database.

If you can suggest them to move to Linux, then Java / Python for interface and MySQL for database.


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jun 10, 2010)

use C# and MsSql


----------



## anni (Jun 10, 2010)

Best option is d2k 4.5 with oracle database


----------



## prttal (Jun 10, 2010)

SQL is best for database management since its syntax is easy. It can work with an application made in Java(if you are ready to install jre on the pc's) and VB.NET for the GUI(.NET Framework required as seen in the name).


----------



## Garbage (Jun 10, 2010)

prttal said:


> SQL is best for database management since its syntax is easy. It can work with an application made in Java(if you are ready to install jre on the pc's) and VB.NET for the GUI(.NET Framework required as seen in the name).


 
Are mistaking SQL with DBMS ??

SQL is a query language used to retrive data from any DBMS.
Some examples of DBMS are Oracle, MySQL, MS SQL, etc...


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

VB.net for the frontend.
SQL server for the backend. Easy and simple.


----------



## mandeep444 (Jun 11, 2010)

php +  mysql. so simple. easy to use...


----------



## kumarrohit007 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all, for your informative replies.

@Liverpool_fan : This is what I thought exactly, we got same thinking. But i dropped the idea thinking that for this I would have to install some local web host(if m correct) like apache etc. with PHP and MySQL. This won't do good.

@Garbage : I believe C#/VB .net requires .net framework installed too. Tell me if I am wrong. About moving them to linux. Its not about just one company. I would be making this software for a company which would be sold to thousands of its customers as a new and improved version of there old software. Meaning, Linux on all of those thousand customers.

@lucifer_is_back : does C# requires any base application or runtime environment?

@all : There previous software was made on DBASE(if you all know). They used simple codes similar to fox-pro which was used to access .dbf files, saved it to .prg files compiled to executables. Its was simple, flexible, efficient but lags because of being DOS based. I need to make it GUI based with same features. I am loosing my time, help me soon!!

Thankyou!!


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jun 14, 2010)

> @lucifer_is_back : does C# requires any base application or runtime  environment?


yes it requires .Net runtime (mostly bundled with OS itself)


----------



## Garbage (Jun 14, 2010)

kumarrohit007 said:


> @Garbage : I believe C#/VB .net requires .net framework installed too. Tell me if I am wrong.


Yes, it does!


kumarrohit007 said:


> About moving them to linux. Its not about just one company. I would be making this software for a company which would be sold to thousands of its customers as a new and improved version of there old software. Meaning, Linux on all of those thousand customers.


For .Net on Linux, there is Project Mono


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jun 14, 2010)

> For .Net on Linux, there is Project  Mono


not worth the trouble


----------



## Garbage (Jun 14, 2010)

So, you finalized yet or not?


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 16, 2010)

Garbage said:


> Yes, it does!
> 
> For .Net on Linux, there is Project Mono



Project Mono is way behind .NET and is not a good option - especially to a newbie to .net. You have got no Visual Studio to program with and you would be ending with lower level assembly stuff and similar problems. So leave it I suppose.

@kumarrohit

If you want the app to be platform independent then choose the greatest language of all time - JAVA. You can use Eclipse to bring native OS interface to java apps. So I suppose you use java and mysql as the requirements. Use swing. If you have queries contact me.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 16, 2010)

Though Java is nice, IMO, Swing sucks!


----------

